# 622 has Audio but No picture :(



## HomerRulez (May 3, 2007)

It was fine then all of a sudden no picture. I change the channel and there is audio on all channels just no picture. What do i do to fix this? I unpluged the receiver and pluged it in, no dice. I even left it unpluged for longer than the 30 secs needed (about 3 hours) and still no picture, only sound. What do I do to fix this? This issue is with TV 2 only as TV is fine. This sucks


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Welcome to DBSTalk HomerRulez.

Are you using HDMI for video? If so can you try component and see if it's fine there? You may have had your HDMI port die on you.


----------



## HomerRulez (May 3, 2007)

Rob Glasser said:


> Welcome to DBSTalk HomerRulez.
> 
> Are you using HDMI for video? If so can you try component and see if it's fine there? You may have had your HDMI port die on you.


tv 2 is connected via coaxial. Its a multi room setup where tv 1 is hdmi (working fine) and tv 2 is coaxial (which isnt fine).

Thanks for the welcome btw. I been searching the forums for fixes but this issue is pretty rare. The only thread I found was someone asking a similar question but only 5 channels had no picture but did have audio. For mine its all the channels.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

HomerRulez said:


> tv 2 is connected via coaxial. Its a multi room setup where tv 1 is hdmi (working fine) and tv 2 is coaxial (which isnt fine).
> 
> Thanks for the welcome btw. I been searching the forums for fixes but this issue is pretty rare. The only thread I found was someone asking a similar question but only 5 channels had no picture but did have audio. For mine its all the channels.


Did you try to see if you get a picture with an over the air or through a cable box??

It could be that your picture tube died on the second tv.


----------



## HomerRulez (May 3, 2007)

tomcrown1 said:


> Did you try to see if you get a picture with an over the air or through a cable box??
> 
> It could be that your picture tube died on the second tv.


i used a second dvr (non hd 625) and it worked perfectly. I also went out and purchased a new 622 vip receiver and that also has picture. Guess the coaxial on the 622 is either damaged or the settings are messed up. Even though I didnt do anything to mess it up. More likely its a bad receiver. Luckily its new so I can return it. After all i did just purchase a new one.


----------



## TheGrove (Jan 10, 2007)

The only time I've seen something like this is when I power up my TV and DVR after the DVR has gone into standby. All I've ever needed to do was power down the TV and power it back on and the picture and sound came back.


----------

